# Thanks to our Veterans, and those currently serving!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Badazzbrute (Damien) DrillersGoDeeper (Dale)

Thanks guys. And all the rest of our members who are Vet's or are currently serving... If ya'll dont mind make sure you reply and Let us know. It's hard to remember all of you who are (I can remember these 2 b/c I've met them in person... lol)


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Active duty Coast Guard. 14 years in and spent 1 year abroad in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

DaveMK1 said:


> Active duty Coast Guard. 14 years in and spent 1 year abroad in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom


Thanks bro!! and thanks to all the others!!! Happy Veterans Day!! :bigok:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL WHO HAVE SERVED AND WHO ARE CURRENTLY SERVING!!:usa1::usa::usaribbon::unitedstates::usa2:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

happy veterans day to all who have served and those serveing now


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

4 years U.S.M.C. Operation desert shield/storm and Iraq freedom.....Operation restore hope in Somolia
9 years U.S. Army- Bosnia and Iraq 
Thanks to all the guys and gals that so diligently sacrifice every single day.
Freedom is not FREE!!! 
:AR15firing:


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Happy Veterans Day, Thanks to all that keep and have kept us free. My family, friends, and I are eternally thankful for all you do. Stay safe.:unitedstates:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

On this day of Rememberance:











I'd like to personally thank our Canadian soldiers and allied soldiers for all previous and present day service.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks to all of you!

A co-worker took this picture. There are 1500 crosses on Memorial Drive that mark the names of Calgarians who fought & died in the various wars. He said the picture just doesn't do it justice


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks to all that have served and that are serving. Be safe in all that you do!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank yall for sacrificing all that you have to serve you country and allow my family, friends, neighbors, and even the naysayers to still be free and to have the privilege to express their thoughts openly

To all the men and women serving foreign and domestic I give thanks


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks to all the men and women who served and are serving. I hope each and everyone of you have an enjoyable day.

Thanks


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

A simple Thank You does not even begin to express my gratitude and respect I have for those who serve this country. 

Be safe and thank you all.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks to all that have and still serve


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

My oldest is home from the Army for less then a week to go. He came from over seas to meet his new born baby girl. Wish it was more, but will charish every moment cause not sure when the next time will be. Thank You to All! Semper Fi!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I just got this in email. I know it's late but still very cool. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=5MtdIO23MKM


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I served 10 years in the USMC, Semper Fi... My wife, Lisa, served 4 years in the USMC... She voluntarily separated from the Marines, I got hurt in Iraq, and came home disabled... Served in Iraq from September 2002 untill June 2003... Served 9 months of my 1 year stint... I really appreciate everyone for acnowledgeing us, and Driller (Dale), you have my respect buddy, you are fighting a different war than I had to when I was there... I don't live very far from you, just north of Eros, when you get home, we need to hang out and do a little ride... Also, a big thank you to Made-In-Tx, he is a prior active duty Marine as well... You are not forgotten buddy...


----------

